# Just found old school Sosundsteram amps



## RAD69 (Dec 16, 2008)

I was looking for some xmas stuff and found 3 Soundstream amps from my first car, they have been in a box since 1993.

I have:
Soundstream MC140 
Soundstream D100 II 
Soundstream D200 II 

I remember that I bought the MC140 and the D100 around 1989, then I got a new car in 91 and bought the D200 to join the party. At the time, these were very expensive and considered very good. I know that Soundstream went to sh!t some time ago and there is no Sounstream love anymore. 

Are these worth anything? They are in decent condition, one of them has a small dent in the cooling fins. It is too bad that I found them after I just bought a JL 300/4v2 and 500/1v2, I coulda used these. They must be quite underated, when I hooked them up last week they sound great and compare to the amps I just spend a stupid amount of money on... 

Whaddya think? Ebay? or is it a waste of time?


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

I'll start the bid at 100.00 for all three shipped.

They're nice amps, I'm sure someone would want them and pay more than what i offered, lol.


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

ebay may be your best venue, but the paypal, ebay and shipping fees stink. You will likely net more here if you choose to sell them.

Pictures will help to determine the value better than mere words


----------



## RAD69 (Dec 16, 2008)

Ok, I took some pics. Tell me what these things might be worth. I would love to offset the cost of my new amps.

D200 II



























D100 II



























MC140


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

Ahhhh..... Memories!!!

I have absolutely NO need, but the heartstrings are singing 
Pm me what you're looking for and maybe I'll find $$ under the car seats


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

If they where in mint condition you probably could get around 250.00 for the d200 & 150.00 for the d100 , in their current state if condition i would guess around 300 for all three. But that's just my guess.


----------



## audiobaun (Jun 8, 2011)

Ill bid $125 for all three..shipped


----------

